# AFI - Should I apply straight out of Undergrad?



## afilmcionado (Nov 1, 2019)

One month left until the AFI deadline, and I'm still conflicted on whether I should apply or not. (If I do, it would be for directing.) I know AFI has a more professional-focused program, and I'm going to be fresh out of undergrad, though I'm doing film in undergrad so I have a few years of experience. Is it still worth a shot to apply, or are they completely not looking for applicants as young as me at all?


----------



## studio54 (Nov 1, 2019)

It's always worth a shot to apply. At the very least, you'll have new additions to your portfolio.


----------

